# After six miscarriages (no living children)... 12 weeks pregnant with a keeper!



## PoodleMommy

I had posted this on the first tri forum, but it really belongs here... I hope my story will give some hope to others who are TTC after losses or pregnant after loss!

We've had six miscarriages. DH and I are now both 40, so we thought we would never be able to have a living baby. We got a BFP in August, but didn't get too excited about it because of our history. We had a scan at 7 weeks and 9 weeks, and both of those were great, so we allowed ourselves to get a little bit excited.

My 12-week ultrasound was scheduled for Friday. I was worried sick all day long, panicked that the baby would be dead or that they would find a thick NT (possible Trisomy or Downs syndrome).

So, I was completely surprised when we were treated to the sight of our baby LEAPING in the womb, then playing with its hands, then sucking on its tiny thumb!! :cloud9:

Baby measured 12w3d, and all other measurements (including NT thickness) were perfect!! Heartbeat sounded lovely and was in the 160's still... we got to see close-ups of the little legs and feet and hands (before the thumb-sucking commenced!). Soooo beautiful... I am hopelessly in love!!! :cloud9:

For anyone who has had multiple losses and are starting to give up hope, DON'T GIVE UP! You CAN have a healthy pregnancy!!!
 



Attached Files:







12-week ultrasound JAG.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ttclou25

Congratluations - I bet your both over the moon! make sure you enjoy now x


----------



## PoodleMommy

Thank you! DEFINITELY over the moon! I caught DH staring at the ultrasound photo last night... he turned to me and said, "I can't believe that's my BABY!!" Then he pulled me to him and touched my tummy and said, "...right in THERE! It's hard to believe!!"

It's finally sinking in with both of us that this time, after all we've been through, we have a great chance of having a real, live BABY at the end of this!! :cloud9:


----------



## babyblonde19

PoodleMommy said:


> Thank you! DEFINITELY over the moon! I caught DH staring at the ultrasound photo last night... he turned to me and said, "I can't believe that's my BABY!!" Then he pulled me to him and touched my tummy and said, "...right in THERE! It's hard to believe!!"
> 
> It's finally sinking in with both of us that this time, after all we've been through, we have a great chance of having a real, live BABY at the end of this!! :cloud9:

awww im ova the moon for you <3 xxx congrats hunnie xxx


----------



## jojo23

what an amazing story!! im so happy for you both and wishing you all the luck in the world with your sticky bean xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

OH MY GOODNESS I AM SOOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU!! I really did get a tingle down my spine reading your story. :happydance: :headspin: :cloud9: I can't imagine how elated you must feel - I am living for the day I get to go to a 12 week scan, or any scan in fact when they say nothing is wrong. Everything will run smoothly now as the baby is fully formed. And just think you've only got 6 months 6 MONTHS until your baby is in your arms!! That's nothing. SO happy for you x x x


----------



## BERDC99

Your story brought tears to my eyes. Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats poodle! your story gives me hope.

what did you do to make this one stick? did you do stim meds for follies to grow and iui? are you on heparin? mine have never made to to a heartbeat stage or had anything form normally in the sac.


----------



## hippylittlej

Great news :) so very happy for you.


----------



## PoodleMommy

Thanks, girls!!! I really am walking around on a cloud all day long these days! filipenko, your signature rings so true for me. Before this pg, we had had 10 pregnancy ultrasounds with various pg's. One of them, a 6-week u/s, the RE gave us false hope (which was even more cruel than having a terrible u/s)... all the other u/s's were devastating. So, I associate u/s with a horrible, dreadful day filled with tears and broken dreams. Before each u/s this time, I truly couldn't imagine having a _good_ u/s. So, it has completely blown me away each time!



hopeful23456 said:


> congrats poodle! your story gives me hope.
> 
> what did you do to make this one stick? did you do stim meds for follies to grow and iui? are you on heparin? mine have never made to to a heartbeat stage or had anything form normally in the sac.

Two major things:

1) I cleaned up my diet (organic whole foods... no more junk food/fast food, which has GMO's in it... horrible for fertility... also started eating food raised on grass-fed farms such as whole eggs and raw milk), and

2) this cycle, we tried stims. I did five days of Femara followed by four days of 150 IU Follistim. That gave us three good mature follicles. Two eggs fertilized... we lost a twin early on... but this one has stuck!!

If yours haven't made it to the heartbeat stage, it's probably fluke chromosome problems that are likely caused by egg quality issues, or it could be an immunologic problem. Have you been tested every which way for recurrent pregnancy loss? Did they test clotting and immune issues? If that all checks out, please consider revamping your diet/lifestyle (exercise and acupuncture are good for egg quality), and consider supplementing with l-arginine (also good for egg quality). Healthy egg + healthy sperm = much less chance of a chromosome error (which is the most common cause for early miscarriage).

Best wishes to you and I'm so glad my story gives you hope... if I can make it to 12 weeks and beyond, you can too!! :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

PoodleMommy said:


> Thanks, girls!!! I really am walking around on a cloud all day long these days! filipenko, your signature rings so true for me. Before this pg, we had had 10 pregnancy ultrasounds with various pg's. One of them, a 6-week u/s, the RE gave us false hope (which was even more cruel than having a terrible u/s)... all the other u/s's were devastating. So, I associate u/s with a horrible, dreadful day filled with tears and broken dreams. Before each u/s this time, I truly couldn't imagine having a _good_ u/s. So, it has completely blown me away each time!
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful23456 said:
> 
> 
> congrats poodle! your story gives me hope.
> 
> what did you do to make this one stick? did you do stim meds for follies to grow and iui? are you on heparin? mine have never made to to a heartbeat stage or had anything form normally in the sac.
> 
> Two major things:
> 
> 1) I cleaned up my diet (organic whole foods... no more junk food/fast food, which has GMO's in it... horrible for fertility... also started eating food raised on grass-fed farms such as whole eggs and raw milk), and
> 
> 2) this cycle, we tried stims. I did five days of Femara followed by four days of 150 IU Follistim. That gave us three good mature follicles. Two eggs fertilized... we lost a twin early on... but this one has stuck!!
> 
> If yours haven't made it to the heartbeat stage, it's probably fluke chromosome problems that are likely caused by egg quality issues, or it could be an immunologic problem. Have you been tested every which way for recurrent pregnancy loss? Did they test clotting and immune issues? If that all checks out, please consider revamping your diet/lifestyle (exercise and acupuncture are good for egg quality), and consider supplementing with l-arginine (also good for egg quality). Healthy egg + healthy sperm = much less chance of a chromosome error (which is the most common cause for early miscarriage).
> 
> Best wishes to you and I'm so glad my story gives you hope... if I can make it to 12 weeks and beyond, you can too!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for this Poodlemommy, you're a celebrity on the miscarriage forum now :happydance: you give us all hope I think when we have some days when it's running low as i'm sure you know.


----------



## PoodleMommy

Aww, thank you!! It would thrill me greatly to know that my story could give hope to others... hope after multiple losses, hope of having a first baby after the ancient age of 40 (heehee), and also, hope after a major illness (I was diagnosed with breast cancer in 2009, but THANK GOD it turned out to be non-invasive, so all I needed was surgery... nothing close to having "real" cancer).

There have been many, many times when I wanted to give up. I would think, I'm too old now... or, I've had so many losses, why would I think next time will be any different.

But then I thought... _what's the alternative??_ I _had_ to keep trying! and, I can attest that it is COMPLETELY worth it!!! All my new friends here, I will not let YOU give up, either!! :D


----------



## bumpyplease

what an amazing story thankyou for sharing! you have brought a tear to my eye and a smile to my face at the same time!

congratulations - and fingers crossed we will all be joining you soon! x


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Bumpy :wave:


----------



## kanga

wonderful news. Congratulations and H&H 9m. Enjoy! xx


----------



## sparkle

What wonderful news! Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Nat0619

This is a lovely story, so pleased for you :hugs:

I found it hard enough being pregnant this time after one loss, I can't imagine the fear you must have felt after 6!

Beautiful scan pic too :thumbup:


----------



## fides

thanks so much for posting this, and HUGE congratulations!!


----------



## mandy1971

Poodle thankyou fir posting this.. 
Glad to hear the breast cancer has been removed..
You are indeed a celebrity sweetheart.. Love to hear a success story.. Going to pm you xxx


----------

